# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  Asgard's Wrath sur Oculus Rift premier AAA VR? Précommandes ouvertes! Sortie le 10/10

## Tankodesantniki

https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...0401875303371/







Bon, allez, on fait chaffer la carte bleue, on fais 150Go de place sur son SSD, on défragmente, et on est dans les starting blocks!  :tired:

----------


## nodulle

150 go, je vois 121 go sur la fiche d'Oculus mais dans les deux cas ça reste  :WTF:  pour un jeu VR !  ::o:

----------


## Tankodesantniki

La durée de vie annoncée ici et là serait de 30 heures. Ce qui si c'est confirmé, placerais ce RPG en pôle position dans le genre exclusif VR.

Après, est ce qu'il est bon? Est ce qu'il y a des interactions partout? Est-ce que le système de combat est convainquant? Est-ce qu'il tourne tout au max en résolution 250% à 120fps avec une GTX1070? Est-ce qu'il seras pâtché Day One?

Je n'ai pas la réponse  :tired:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'espère surtout qu'il sera bien meilleur que le très décevant Marvel Power United VR.

----------


## vectra

En tous cas, ils envoient grave du pâté là.
Si leurs jeux ne sont pas ratés, ça va donner.

----------


## 564.3

> 150 go, je vois 121 go sur la fiche d'Oculus mais dans les deux cas ça reste  pour un jeu VR !


Ils disent que leur textures sont en très bonne qualité, mais ça me semble abusé que ce soit aussi énorme.
Ou alors ils ont repris le concept du moteur de Rage, c'est à dire que chaque texture est unique. Du genre générée procéduralement mais potentiellement retouchée par un artiste.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ils disent que leur textures sont en très bonne qualité, mais ça me semble abusé que ce soit aussi énorme.
> Ou alors ils ont repris le concept du moteur de Rage, c'est à dire que chaque texture est unique. Du genre générée procéduralement mais potentiellement retouchée par un artiste.


Je doute que se soit du Megatexture. Marvel Power United prend 57 Go alors qu'il n'a rien d'impressionnant. Alors que Gears 5 qui est un jeu sur écran fait 66 Go avec le pack de texture Ultra et offre bien plus de variétés.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Un peu de teasing: 

https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm..._wrath_teases/

Quelques vidéos rapides sur des éléments de gameplay d'un des 5 héros jouables. Armures, armes, compagnon minotaure...

Ca a l'air bien travaillé quand même  ::P:  Bon, 2 semaines à attendre encore.

----------


## Hideo

Putain je viens de voir les 120 go. 
Ce délire. Deja 50go c'est beaucoup. 120...

J'ai juste pas la place  :^_^:

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Je suis sur que vos priorités concernant l'attribution de l'espace disque sont correctement déterminées, n'est ce pas?  :tired: 

Vous avez jusqu'à jeudi prochain (en huit).  :tired:

----------


## vectra

J'ai largement la place sur mon NVMe.
J'espère juste que le jeu sera sympa à jouer...

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai largement la place sur mon NVMe.
> J'espère juste que le jeu sera sympa à jouer...


C'est gâché, pour des Go de textures mal compressées  ::|: 
Ça fait déjà des mois que je me bats avec mon espace HDD, va falloir que je fasse quelque chose…

Sinon j'attends vos retours et ceux sur la compat' ReVive avant de passer à la caisse  ::ninja::

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Du teasing, toujours du teasing  ::P:  Du gameplay d'un des héros jouables, un demi-géant! On visite aussi la taverne dans la dernière video:

https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...he_half_giant/

----------


## Tankodesantniki

La full soundtrack d'Asgard's Wrath lâchée  ::P: 

https://soundcloud.com/robwestwood/s...dtrack/s-kIN5l

Apparemment, les précommandes se passent bien pour eux  ::P: 

https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...44161042313843

Et le fichier a download fait environ 80Go  :tired:  Je pourrais ptetre pas l'avoir avant que la fibre n'arrive fin de semaine chez moi  ::'(:

----------


## Fabiolo

> C'est gâché, pour des Go de textures mal compressées 
> Ça fait déjà des mois que je me bats avec mon espace HDD, va falloir que je fasse quelque chose…
> 
> Sinon j'attends vos retours et ceux sur la compat' ReVive avant de passer à la caisse


Bah les SSD ne sont vraiment plus chers maintenant, Tu es limité par la place dans ta tour?

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Premières critiques en anglais:

https://uploadvr.com/asgards-wrath-review/

Leur conclusion:




> Asgard’s Wrath is not only a step forward for Sanzaru Games as a development studio, but also a fundamental advancement for VR games in general. It’s a captivating experience full of enchanting adventure from start to finish. When people buy a headset with the idea of visiting strange, beautiful, and rich new worlds full of exciting things they can only do in VR, this is the type of game they’re imagining. There are some small gripes here and there and it’s not perfect by any means, but it’s certainly the best VR game yet that I’ve played. After over 25 hours of questing through the realms of Norse mythology, all I can think about is the laundry list of things I’ve still yet to discover. Asgard’s Wrath is, from top to bottom, an extraordinary accomplishment


Reformulé en une phrase: "C'est pas LE jeu VR parfait, mais c'est LE jeu VR qu'on attendais depuis qu'on a acheté un casque de réalité virtuelle"  ::P:

----------


## Visslar

Roadtovr a aussi sorti un test : https://www.roadtovr.com/asgards-wrath-review/

Ils sont plus nuancés mais ça reste un très bon jeu selon eux.

J'ai hâte de mettre la main dessus en tout cas.

----------


## 564.3

> Bah les SSD ne sont vraiment plus chers maintenant, Tu es limité par la place dans ta tour?


J'ai un SSD de 256Go et 2To de HDD, mais ouais je me tate à prendre un SSD de 1To depuis quelques temps…
En tous cas RoadToVR recommande de mettre ce jeu sur un SSD, vu les temps de chargement.

----------


## Oyooh

Un type a fait une vidéo où il teste le jeu sur différents casques via Revive.
A priori, ça a l'air de bien fonctionner, sauf sur le cosmos: 



Bon, il reste a voir les perfs obtenues sur un PC moins haut de gamme. Le gars a une 2080Ti...

----------


## Tankodesantniki

La même sur des confid un peu différentes (GTX 1070/GTX1080Ti et Rift S)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlnCDyUcYuQ

Bon, le problème avec ces videos, c'est qu'on a absolument pas le rendu VR. Rares sont les youtubers qui mettent des caméras braquées sur les lentilles...

Il y en a pourtant qui le font, j'ai vu des videos, cote a cote, HTC Vs Rift Vs Rift S, caméra braquée, zoomée et dézoomée sur les lentilles, en jeu, ou on peut lorgner sur les effets de grilles, les couleurs, les pixels, la nettettée... Bon, c'est le genre de videos qui fait vendre du Rift S. Mais bon, c'est là qu'on se rends compte du rendu VR final, quoi.

----------


## Fabiolo

Oui mais je ne vois pas l'intérêt de le faire jeu par jeu, on connait les qualités d'écran des casques maintenant.

C'est un peu comme si tu faisais une vidéo en comparant le jeu sur une 950, une 1070 et une 2080 ti.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Hmm, je suis pas vraiment d'accord: j'aimerais beaucoup avoir la video directement sur les lentilles, pour me faire une vraie bonne idée de ce que je dois m'attendre à voir dans mon casque à matériel équivalent à celui du youtuber. Mais c'est peut-être juste moi.



Sinon, quelques infos sur le game design, gameplay, tout ça:

- On joue donc un jeune dieu nordique aux pouvoirs divins spécialisés dans la manipulation des animaux. Qui se retrouve chargé de menus services par le "trickster god", mais j'ai pas encore tout bien suivi cette partie là.  ::P: 

- On est capable notemment de prendre possession de mortels, ou de déformer horriblement des animaux sauvages pour en faire des esclaves humanoïdes soumis.  ::o: 

- Le jeu est divisé en "Sagas", ou on est forcé de prendre possession du héros de la Saga en question la première fois qu'on la parcours le long de ses quetes, puzzles, et combats. Mais une fois une Saga terminée, le héros et la zone de la Saga sont débloqués, les monstres de la zone "revitalisés" en plus fort, ainsi que du nouveau loot et quetes ajoutés. Il y a par exemple des quetes annexes dans la première saga qui ne peuvent être terminées qu'avec le dernier héros. (metroïdvania stayle...)

- L'inventaire suit d'un personnage sur l'autre.



Concernant le système de combat, il y a 3 "difficulty settings":

- Le plus bas enlève la necessité de parer les attaques ennemies. hack n slash à volonté.
- Le plus haut rajoute vélocité et déplacement physique minimal obligatoire sur les parades, augmente la vitesse/les dégats des ennemis, blabla.

- Il y a aussi une option pour dégager les icones de vies/bouclier/niveau/attaque des ennemi en jeu et te débrouiller comme un chef avec ce que tu vois.

- De ce qu'ils en disent, ils auraient fait de gros efforts pour tenter de limiter les exploits, genre, si tu essaie de slash du poignet comme un kevin pour enchainer les swing, bim, tu te mange un disarm dans la seconde.  ::P:  A voir si c'est efficace.

----------


## Visslar

Le jeu est dispo. 77go à télécharger.

----------


## vectra

Fait ce matin.
15- minutes de DL, 15+ minutes d'install...

Par contre, pas lancé évidemment...

----------


## CptCaverne

15 minutes !!!  ::o:   ::mellow::   ::'(:

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> 15 minutes !!!


Pareil.  ::'(:  Je compte beaucoup sur l'arrivée très prochaine de la fibre. (le  technicien passe demain!  ::P:  )

----------


## vectra

Y'a "que" 77Go d'archive à DL.

Je DL à parfois 55 Mo/s depuis le passage chez Free.
Mais là, je suis tellement dead suite à mon taf que j'ai pas eu le coeur de lancer le jeu.
Je verrai Dimanche soir, au retour de WE.

----------


## Nibher

J'ai dû jouer 1h hier à Asgard's Wrath avec Revive + Valve Index et ça a l'air franchement pas mal pour le moment (je pense être à la fin du tutorial), et les "knuckles" sont parfaitement reconnus. Techniquement ça tient très bien la route en "High", en "Epic" ça se mettait à ramer au bout de 5 minutes sans raison malgrè le gros PC récent à base de 2080 (ça ressemblait fort au même problème connu sur Vader Immortal en "High" avec Revive avant que ça ne soit corrigé). Cela dit même en high ça reste dans le très haut du panier de tout ce qui existe en VR. Et aussi les temps de chargement qui ne sont pas hyper rapides, vaut ptêt mieux installer sur SSD... Hâte de m'y remettre en tout cas. 

Malheureusement comme un imbécile j'ai fait tomber une de mes bases 2.0 et elle ne veut plus démarrer maintenant, mais même comme ça ça reste jouable tant que je reste en face à la base rescapée.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

La fibre est en place, plus que la box!  :tired:

----------


## Angelussauron

Ayant qu'un PS VR et un oculus quest, j'ai l'impression que je passe à coté du jeu VR du moment  ::cry:: 

Même avec l'oculus link je ne pourrais pas joué je n'ai pas un pc suffisamment puissant. J'ai qu'un 980gtx et sur mon portable une 1050.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Demandes un beau PC pour noël?  ::P:  l'Oculus Link devrais sortir de beta début d'année prochaine je pense (novembre, c'est les betas qui commencent) et ya au moins 2 autres grosses sorties VR (Stormland et Medal of Honor) a venir  ::P:

----------


## CptCaverne

Voilà fait hier matin
15- heures de DL, 15+ minutes d'install...

Par contre, pas lancé évidemment...

----------


## 564.3

> Même avec l'oculus link je ne pourrais pas joué je n'ai pas un pc suffisamment puissant. J'ai qu'un 980gtx et sur mon portable une 1050.


Une Geforce GTX 980, ou une version mobile bridée ?

Une GTX 980 est suffisante pour la quasi totalité des jeux. La cible de dev normalement c'est une GTX 970 ou 1060.
Après ça ne permettra pas forcément de jouer en high, avec du supersampling ou sans reprojection.

Faudra aussi voir l'overhead à cause du Link, notamment coté CPU.

----------


## Angelussauron

> Une Geforce GTX 980, ou une version mobile bridée ?
> 
> Une GTX 980 est suffisante pour la quasi totalité des jeux. La cible de dev normalement c'est une GTX 970 ou 1060.
> Après ça ne permettra pas forcément de jouer en high, avec du supersampling ou sans reprojection.
> 
> Faudra aussi voir l'overhead à cause du Link, notamment coté CPU.


Non une vraie GTX 980 4gb de ram par contre sur un pc fixe. Je suis septique quand même. Mon cpu c'est un I7 4770k et j'ai 16 gb de ram donc là ça devrait suffire. Le soucis pour ce jeu c'est ma CG si c'est pour le voir ramé c'est pas le but de ce genre d'expérience.

Autre question avec Shadow ça marcherait ? (bon le soucis c'est leur 250gb d'espace)

----------


## 564.3

> Non une vraie GTX 980 4gb de ram par contre sur un pc fixe. Je suis septique quand même. Mon cpu c'est un I7 4770k et j'ai 16 gb de ram donc là ça devrait suffire. Le soucis pour ce jeu c'est ma CG si c'est pour le voir ramé c'est pas le but de ce genre d'expérience.
> 
> Autre question avec Shadow ça marcherait ? (bon le soucis c'est leur 250gb d'espace)


Ok bah ça va, t'as du matos plus balaise que moi à part le GPU qui est un poil plus faiblard, mais ça reste au dessus de la config de base pour la VR.

Shadow c'est l'outil pour enregistrer une vidéo ? En général il y a une fenêtre miroir sur l'écran, c'est ça qu'il faut capturer. Au pire si ça ne marche pas il y a d'autres softs.
J'ai commencé avec le bidule intégré à Windows, puis je suis passé à OBS.

----------


## vectra

> Voilà fait hier matin
> 15- heures de DL, 15+ minutes d'install...
> 
> Par contre, pas lancé évidemment...


Le monde est mal fait: dis-toi que tu y joueras probablement avant moi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ayant qu'un PS VR et un oculus quest, j'ai l'impression que je passe à coté du jeu VR du moment 
> 
> Même avec l'oculus link je ne pourrais pas joué je n'ai pas un pc suffisamment puissant. J'ai qu'un 980gtx et sur mon portable une 1050.


J'étais sûr qu'il y avait une version Quest.
Ah ouais: si Stormland et AW sortent simultanément sur Rift S, plus les deux blockbusters promis par Valve avec d'autres en développement, je comprends qu'il fallait soutenir d'urgence le Quest du naufrage...

----------


## Hideo

Nan j'imagine que Angelussauron pense au service de Cloud Gaming. 

Negatif, ils gèrent pas la VR. Et j'ai un doute sur le fait que ca fonctionnerai correctement en VR, entre la latence et les pertes de paquets. 
Ceci dit tu as une config relativement correcte pour la VR. Jusqu'a y'a un mois je jouais exclusivement sur un laptop avec 1060 et proco de merde et ca faisait presque tout tourner correctement.

----------


## Angelussauron

> Nan j'imagine que Angelussauron pense au service de Cloud Gaming. 
> 
> Negatif, ils gèrent pas la VR. Et j'ai un doute sur le fait que ca fonctionnerai correctement en VR, entre la latence et les pertes de paquets. 
> Ceci dit tu as une config relativement correcte pour la VR. Jusqu'a y'a un mois je jouais exclusivement sur un laptop avec 1060 et proco de merde et ca faisait presque tout tourner correctement.


Ok j'attends l'oculus link pour tester tout ça. Après pour le quest ils ont annoncé du bon entre l'oculus link et la possibilité de jouer sans manette rien qu'avec ses mains. Maintenant les jeux vr AAA c'est dur de les faire tourner uniquement avec le quest sachant qu'en plus ce jeu là fait 150go et que le quest n'a qu'au maximum 128gb (64gb pour le mien).

Et je parlais bien du shadow cloud gaming.

Edit:

https://www.usine-digitale.fr/articl...s-link.N889244

Cette article est rassurant pour l'oculus link qui fait très bien tourner Asgard’s Wrath et Stormland. Reste à voir avec ma config.

----------


## 564.3

C'est vrai qu'en matos recommandé ils mettent quand même Intel i7-7700, GTX 1080, 16 GB RAM.
Mais le matos "minimal" doit être le standard Intel i5-4590, GTX 1060, 8 GB RAM.
Enfin pour Lone Echo j'avais eu quelques crashs avec mes 8GB de RAM.

Il y a des retours de ce jeu par des gens qui ont la config minimale (ou presque) ?
Bon peut-être pas chiffrés (taux de reprojection/drop), mais au moins savoir si ça crash ou pas.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Une bonne video de test par IGN:



Sinon, moi, je vous dirais comment ça tourne sur un laptop avec GTX 1070 a partir de lundi soir  ::P:

----------


## Visslar

J'ai l impression que le jeu est pas mal buggé. Je me demande si je vais pas attendre un peu avant de m'y remettre.
Et j'ai l impression qu'il n'y a pas de VF.

----------


## malmoutt3

Le jeu est très bien noté de partout, il a beaucoup de qualités, mais aussi quelques défauts dont le manque de moteur physique et les mains qui traversent le décor. A mon avis, encore une fois, les jeux VR sont surnotés, donc ne partez pas avec l'idée que c'est le jeu du siècle.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est vrai qu'en matos recommandé ils mettent quand même Intel i7-7700, GTX 1080, 16 GB RAM.
> Mais le matos "minimal" doit être le standard Intel i5-4590, GTX 1060, 8 GB RAM.
> Enfin pour Lone Echo j'avais eu quelques crashs avec mes 8GB de RAM.
> 
> Il y a des retours de ce jeu par des gens qui ont la config minimale (ou presque) ?
> Bon peut-être pas chiffrés (taux de reprojection/drop), mais au moins savoir si ça crash ou pas.


Je n'avais eu aucun crash à l'époque (Lone Echo, Robo Recall, Project CARS, Arizona Sunshine, RAW Data) quand j'avais encore mon i7 930, 16 Go RAM et une GTX 980 puis sur une GTX 1080. Mais j'avais de la réprojection sur certains jeux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est vrai qu'en matos recommandé ils mettent quand même Intel i7-7700, GTX 1080, 16 GB RAM.
> Mais le matos "minimal" doit être le standard Intel i5-4590, GTX 1060, 8 GB RAM.
> Enfin pour Lone Echo j'avais eu quelques crashs avec mes 8GB de RAM.
> 
> Il y a des retours de ce jeu par des gens qui ont la config minimale (ou presque) ?
> Bon peut-être pas chiffrés (taux de reprojection/drop), mais au moins savoir si ça crash ou pas.


Je n'avais eu aucun crash à l'époque (Lone Echo, Robo Recall, Project CARS, Arizona Sunshine, RAW Data) quand j'avais encore mon i7 930, 16 Go RAM et une GTX 980 puis sur une GTX 1080. Mais j'avais de la réprojection sur certains jeux.

----------


## Hideo

> Le jeu est très bien noté de partout, il a beaucoup de qualités, mais aussi quelques défauts dont le manque de moteur physique et les mains qui traversent le décor. A mon avis, encore une fois, les jeux VR sont surnotés, donc ne partez pas avec l'idée que c'est le jeu du siècle.


Pour 40€ ca reste tout en haut du panier. 
Prenez, prenez, faut envoyer le message que le marche est demandeur de ~AAa.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Pour 40€ ca reste tout en haut du panier. 
> Prenez, prenez, faut envoyer le message que le marche est demandeur de ~AAa.


Je me demande si on aura une trad fr un peu plus tard, comme avec Lone Echo?

----------


## 564.3

J'avais raté l'info par ailleurs, mais le "multiplayer asynchrone" c'est des marqueurs laissés quand un joueur meurt.
On peut refaire le combat qu'il a perdu, et si on y arrive on gagne une récompense, ainsi que celui qui est mort, avec un petit message "machin t'as vengé".
https://www.roadtovr.com/asgards-wra...-spirit-arena/

Ça ne va pas super loin, mais c'est du bonus plutôt cool.

----------


## 564.3

Bon, il semblerait que la locomotion soit relative à l'orientation de la tête uniquement…
https://old.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...no_option_for/

Je ne me suis pas jeté dessus vu mon backlog, et ça fait une raison de plus pour attendre des patchs.

----------


## Hideo

J'ai pris, j'ai teste 2 bonnes heures c'est de la bonne. 

C'est tres proche Vanishing Realms au final mais avec énormément plus de moyens.
Les combats sont très satisfaisants, effectivement très proches de ce qu'on peut ressentir avec Until You Fall. Beaucoup regrettent l'absence de "physique" dans les combats, mais je trouve que ca s'y prete bien, deja parce que ca rend le combats plus systemique et previsibles, ca demande moins d'efforts et sur des grosses sessions ca me parait pas con et pis surtout c'est ca de moins qui tape dans les perfs. 

Donc les perfs. Avec un combo Ryzen 2600/2060 Super, ca tourne en low...et c'est pas parfait. C'est tres joli, meme en low, et la majorite du temps je suis sans repro mais quand ça commence a s'ouvrir un peu ou pire dans la taverne la c'est vachement moins glop. Et etant sur WRM la techno de smoothing est casi inexistante, ca aide pas non plus.
J'ai pas du tout essaye de tweaker le truc et j'ai lu que le fait de passer par Revive a un cout, ce qui parait logique. 

Pour 40€ la question ne se pose pas, c'est un must have clairement.

----------


## Visslar

Je suis un peu moins enthousiaste que tout les tests et les avis que j'ai pu lire à droite à gauche.

Le jeu a beaucoup de défauts selon moi : 
- l'absence totale d'interaction physique. J'ai joué à Lone Echo (sorti il y a 2 ans) juste avant et ça fait un choc de voir les bras passer au travers des murs, les épée qui ne s'entrechoquent pas...
- la locomotion relative à la tête, on s'y fait mais j'espère qu'ils vont offrir une option pour changer ça...
- le système d'armure qui rend les adversaires invincibles tant qu'on n'a pas réussi une parade (on peut le supprimer en baissant la difficulté mais j'ai peur que ça rende le jeu trop facile du coup).
- les puzzles sont simplistes pour l'instant mais à voir plus tard. Dommage que la physique ne soit pas gérée, ça aurait permis de faire des puzzles plus intéressants.
- le monde n'est pas crédible du tout (des coffres un peu partout dans la nature, les mécanismes "cages" à requin...). Je sais, ça reste un jeu, mais on n'a pas l'impression d'être dans un "vrai" monde comme dans TW3 ou Skyrim par exemple. 
- le craft qui n'a pas l'air super intéressant, en plus le jeu nous casse les couilles avec un inventaire limité qu'il faut aller vider dans la taverne de temps en temps.

Bon, au delà de ça, je m'amuse quand même (un peu) mais j'avoue être un peu déçu pour l'instant.

----------


## 564.3

> Donc les perfs. Avec un combo Ryzen 2600/2060 Super, ca tourne en low...et c'est pas parfait. C'est tres joli, meme en low, et la majorite du temps je suis sans repro mais quand ça commence a s'ouvrir un peu ou pire dans la taverne la c'est vachement moins glop. Et etant sur WRM la techno de smoothing est casi inexistante, ca aide pas non plus.
> J'ai pas du tout essaye de tweaker le truc et j'ai lu que le fait de passer par Revive a un cout, ce qui parait logique.


Je ne sais pas si ReVive a autant de cout que ça, mais il arrive qu'il y ait des problèmes avec certaines features de l'API. Par exemple pour Vader Immortal il a fallu attendre un patch pour que ce soit jouable en high, même avec du matos super puissant. Je crois avoir lu des trucs en ce sens sur Reddit, à voir si un bugfix / optimisation va sortir.
Parce que t'as quand même du bon matos. D'ailleurs t'as 16 Go de RAM je suppose ?

Sinon je croyais qu'il y avait une reprojection pas dégueu sur WMR, similaire à l'ASW première génération. Par contre ça ne fait aussi qu'1/2 frames au max, contrairement au motion smoothing. Mais quand on n'arrive pas à tenir les 45fps, il y a quand même un gros problème…

----------


## Oyooh

> [...] j'ai lu que le fait de passer par Revive a un cout, ce qui parait logique.


Il me semble en effet que ça a un coût côté proco.
C'est ce qui m'empêche de craquer, je crains que mon I5 suive pas.

----------


## Hideo

> Je ne sais pas si ReVive a autant de cout que ça, mais il arrive qu'il y ait des problèmes avec certaines features de l'API. Par exemple pour Vader Immortal il a fallu attendre un patch pour que ce soit jouable en high, même avec du matos super puissant. Je crois avoir lu des trucs en ce sens sur Reddit, à voir si un bugfix / optimisation va sortir.
> Parce que t'as quand même du bon matos. D'ailleurs t'as 16 Go de RAM je suppose ?
> 
> Sinon je croyais qu'il y avait une reprojection pas dégueu sur WMR, similaire à l'ASW première génération. Par contre ça ne fait aussi qu'1/2 frames au max, contrairement au motion smoothing. Mais quand on n'arrive pas à tenir les 45fps, il y a quand même un gros problème…


Effectivement en passant sur le repo de Revive je suis pas le seul. C'est exactement ca, c'est smooth mais quand je bouge la tete ca shutter.
Ca plus mon leger soucis d'IPD avec le WMR, j'ai pas pu jouer plus de 2h sans vraiment fatiguer. J'avais aucune limite quand j'etais avec un Vive.
Du coup j'espere que ca vient de Revive et qu'un simple fix une partie du probleme.

Pour la repro, il me semble bien qu'il y a quelque chose, mais j'ai rien trouve dans les options de SteamVR ou WMR home. J'aime beaucoup le motion smoothing sous Vive, sur la meme machine entre ce dernier et le WMR quand j'ai une chute de fps je sens clairement la diff.

----------


## vectra

Premier donjon sur AW.
C'est pas révolutionnaire, mais c'est vraiment très très bien fait. Y'a pas, à un moment, faut du flouze pour faire un jeu bien détaillé et poli.

Tourne comme un charme sur Oculus Rift S, je pense même que j'en ai encore sous la pédale.

Le gameplay n'est pas très suprenant, ça reste un jeu accessible on dirait. Effectivement, c'est un peu pénible la gestion du ramassage: il faut bien regarder vers le bas pour stocker un truc dans sa poche. On prend le coup, mais on regrette de ne pouvoir ranger des trucs une fois accroupi.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Bon, moi, faut que je me rendes à l'évidence: même au minimum, même en tweakant les .ini, mon portable avec GTX1070 17 et 16Go de RAM, il a du mal, beaucoup de mal. Ca lague méchant, et même si je ne suis pas sujet au motion sickness, au bout d'un moment c'est pénible, surtout pour les combats.  :tired:  C'est à peine jouable et ça nuit à l'expérience.

----------


## vectra

9600K, 16Go, RTX 2060: tout fluide.
Par contre, y'a eu une MAJ des drivers NVidia spéciale pour le jeu.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Bon, en overclockant comme un cochon (via les outils msi) le GPU, je grapille un chouilla de perfs', et c'est quand même à peu près jouable  ::P: 

Je viens de finir la première saga et je dois dire que ça commence à devenir intéressant! Sans spoiler, le combat de boss, l'intrigue avec Loki et les Dieux, le second héros qui à l'air tout à fait à l'opposé de la Walkirie, les mini-jeux et side quests partout, le labyrinthe (sorte de side quest aussi, qui développe un peu l'histoire avec la Walkirie et son frère) de la première saga, le petit coté metroidvania au fur et a mesure qu'on débloque des capacités avec nos nouveaux minions, l'histoire commence à bien prendre forme et je commence doucement à me prendre au jeu et à ses possibilités, à prendre plaisir a vouloir continuer, même si les premières heures ont été un peu lentes et laborieuses, faut avouer  ::P:  Le jeu va un peu plus loin qu'un simple hack-slash-porte-monstre-trésor, même si ça en reste le coeur. 

Il est pas dénué d'humour, et voir 

Spoiler Alert! 


 Le dieu éborgné entrer dans la taverne 

 m'a arraché un sourire.

On peut vraiment s'amuser longtemps si on se prends au jeu, juste, il faut un peu de temps et s'accrocher au début  ::P:

----------


## vectra

C'est quoi ton CPU/OS?
Pour l'instant, ce que je vois est un peu répétitif, mais de très grande qualité. On est sur une sorte de clone deluxe+++ de Karnage Chronicles, version arcade et jouable par tous (surtout en baissant la difficulté et en invoquant des sbires, qu'on peut garder au chaud si on veut tout tuer).

----------


## Tankodesantniki

J'ai ça, sur un portable MSI "VR ready":

Windows 10
Intel Core I7-7700 HQ CPU @2.8Ghz (4 coeurs: 2 logiques/physique)
16Go RAM: 2x8Go DDR4
GeForce® GTX 1070 8Go DDR5
512Go SSD + 1To HDD (j'ai mis AW sur le SSD, ou il y a aussi windows ^^)
2x USB3.0, display mini port, +1USB 3.1 c 
derniers drivers nvidia (436.48), pas de supersampling (0 : default)

Toutes options de power saving off/performances max.

Avec ça, bon, j'obtiens entre 20-30fps sur AW en low/100% selon le Oculus Tray Tool sans marge d'aucune sorte (performance headroom négatif)et en ne faisant rien, donc des drops de fps réguliers dès que ça bouge ou combat. Avec le ASW "ON", c'est quand même jouable et assez agréable. (si j'ai bien compris, le ASW créée de "fausses" frames "extrapolées" et donne l'impression que c'est un peu plus fluide)

Changer les graphiques sur medium ou high ou même épic se ressent, mais pas tant que celà, faut avouer que les perfs sont déjà tellement basses que passer de 25fps instables à 15fps instables, bon...

----------


## vectra

Tout marche bien donc je ne touche rien.
Par contre, mon HWmonitor-chou m'indique que mes cores de proc ont été 100% au max. J'en ai 6.
GPU jusqu'à 100% également. 
Par contre, c'est tout à fait fluide et ça ne ralentit pas. Même les chargements se font bien, avec le NVMe sous les 50°c max.

Je dirais que c'est le CPU qui fait la différence? Tu as 4 coeurs avec HT, mais ça revient peu ou prou à 4 coeurs en jeu...

Comment tu actives l'oculus tray tool?

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Comment tu actives l'oculus tray tool?


CPU priority high, le reste par défaut, rien de spécial.

Mis je crois que je suis arrivé à quelque chose de satisfaisant/jouable à défaut d'être tout à fait optimal en medium/résolution par défaut (100%), avec ça dans le engine.ini:

[/Script/Engine.Engine]
DisplayGamma=2.8

(juste parce que je trouvais que c'est un peu trop sombre par endroits)

[SystemSettings]
r.DefaultFeature.AntiAliasing=2
r.TemporalAACurrentFrameWeight=0.2
r.TemporalAASamples=8
r.TemporalAASharpness=1.0
r.Tonemapper.Sharpen=1.5

(parce que c'était proposé dans un fil reddit et que je trouve que ça fais le job mieux que l'antialasing par défaut, r.TemporalAASamples peut être monté à 16 ou 32 mais je crois que ça joue sur les perfs)

[/Script/Engine.RendererSettings]
r.DefaultFeature.Bloom=False
r.LightFunctionQuality=0
r.ShadowQuality=0
r.LightShaftQuality=0

(ca, c'est des tests de moi après une petite discutions dans un autre fil reddit)

A priori c'est surtout le 
[/Script/Engine.RendererSettings]
r.ShadowQuality=0

Qui fait le boulot de boost de performance (j'arrive même à avoir de la performance headroom positive sur certaines scènes peu demandeuses, même si je suis toujours la plupart du temps dans le négatif  ::P:  ), j'y perds les ombres sur le sol des cadavres/minions/ennemis je crois mais les éclairages sur les corps et scènes sont toujours "wahou" (je viens de descendre dans le dongeon du cheval du début de la 2e saga qui est très impressionnant  ::P:  )et c'est plutôt jouable, donc je m'arrête là pour le moment  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

Sinon vu c'est sur un laptop, même en mettant les options pour avoir le max de perfs, le thermal throttling peut se mettre en route si le CPU/GPU chauffent trop. Il doit y avoir moyen de surveiller ça je ne sais comment. Parce que t'as plutôt du bon matos quand même, c'est bizarre que ça rame autant.
Si c'est ça, il y a peut-être moyen de bidouiller avec un ventilo externe ou je ne sais quoi.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Sinon vu c'est sur un laptop, même en mettant les options pour avoir le max de perfs, le thermal throttling peut se mettre en route si le CPU/GPU chauffent trop. Il doit y avoir moyen de surveiller ça je ne sais comment. Parce que t'as plutôt du bon matos quand même, c'est bizarre que ça rame autant.
> Si c'est ça, il y a peut-être moyen de bidouiller avec un ventilo externe ou je ne sais quoi.


Ah! C'est bien possible parce que j'ai remarqué que ça chauffe dur, et vite. Et j'ai aussi bien cru remarquer qu'il m'arrivais d'avoir des performances bien meilleures en début de partie, après un refroidissement?

Je vais regarder voir de ce coté, merci pour le tip  ::P:

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Bon, après avoir regardé à droite, à gauche, je pense que je vais tout simplement emmener mon portable chez le monteur de la rue d’à coté pour lui demander s'il peut faire... un bon nettoyage du système de ventilos et un changement de la pâte thermique  ::P:  Ca devrais pas faire de mal après 1 an 1/2 de toute manière.

----------


## 564.3

Sinon faut aller faire un tours dans la section hardware PC, tu dois pas être le premier à vouloir améliorer le refroidissement de ton laptop de gamer  ::): 
Je crois avoir vu des articles à ce sujet dans CPC Hardware aussi, mais je ne me rappelle plus lequel ni ce que ça disait.
En laptop je ne prends que des trucs du genre netbook, alors ça ne me concerne pas trop  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

C'est quand-même plus que bien, comme jeu.
Je ne sais pas si on peut parler de Robo Recall ou de Lone Echo, mais c'est un jeu majeur, et c'est un jeu long!

En tous cas, bravo pour le système de combat à l'épée: très dynamique, très intuitif et très naturel. Un excellent boulot, et rien d'équivalent pour le moment en VR.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Le système de combat, c'est une chose. On peut apprécier, et c'est vrai qu'il offre un challenge relevé et force dans mon cas à l'usage effréné des consommables en mode medium  ::P:  On en apprécie de crafter tout ce qu'on peut et de compter sur son minion  ::P:  (perso je trouve la tortue très bien pour tanker le temps que je m'occupes de gérer 1 à 1 les problèmes, elle fait vraiment son rôle de tank contrairement a d'autres plus fragiles, surtout upgradée  ::P:  - j'ai remarqué que quand je lui donne sa "fenzy", elle est capable de tanker no soucay sans subir de dégats même les attaques rouges de miniboss a 2 têtes imblocables normalement) Mais c'est le soin apporté aux maps et l'interaction qui commence à me bluffer arrivé à la seconde saga. C'est pour l'instant toujours simple à débloquer et actionner (bien que j'ai du m'y reprendre a quelque fois, les projectiles du bâton de sorcier du vieux fou étant contrôlables finement, théoriquement  ::ninja:: ), mais c'est très plaisant de naviguer et explorer, et les différentes interactions commencent à se multiplier  ::P: 

Et je me répète, mais ce dongeon du canasson, waow.

----------


## vectra

Je suis pas assez loin; pour l'instant, je gère les combats sans les minions en difficulté max, quitte à m'y reprendre à plusieurs fois et à jouer de la potion de PV.

J'avais beaucoup pesté contre la disposition de la poche de contenance, mais en fait, quand tu fais le geste sans regarder, ça marche tout seul. T'as un retour clair sur l'ajout ou non de l'objet; ca suffit à looter les yeux fermés. La même pour saisir les armes et potions en accès direct (j'ai mis la potion PV derrière mon dos à côté du bouclier): d'un geste simple, on attrape ce qu'on veut. Tout n'est pas parfait dans le jeu (manque d'interactions vraiment roomscale en exploration notamment), mais plein de choses ont été extrêmement bien faites, et le système de combat en premier lieu.

----------


## vectra

J'ai déjà 8h de jeu. J'ai fait 11% de Midgard, la map étant loin d'être remplie. Y'a je ne sais combien d'autres planètes.
C'est purée de long  ::lol::

----------


## graouille

Dites , je me tâte à le prendre , mais je préférerais vraiment une version FR , vous savez si c'est dans les cartons ?

----------


## vectra

https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm..._asgard_wrath/

La plupart du temps, c'est localisé après coup, mais ça peut prendre des mois. 
Vu le type de jeu, je ne pense pas que la barrière de la langue soit un réel problème.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm..._asgard_wrath/
> 
> La plupart du temps, c'est localisé après coup, mais ça peut prendre des mois. 
> Vu le type de jeu, je ne pense pas que la barrière de la langue soit un réel problème.


C'est vrai, mais pour avoir vu un let's play youtube avec sous-titre youtube, je m'aperçois que je loupe pas mal d'immersion avec les dialogues non-sous-titrés même pas en anglais quand même ^^

----------


## graouille

Merci  ::):  je vais attendre un peu ; comme c'est un jeux solo je préfère le faire dans les meilleurs condition possible ( je n'avais pas regretté d'attendre la localisation de Lone Echo  :;):   )

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Sinon faut aller faire un tours dans la section hardware PC, tu dois pas être le premier à vouloir améliorer le refroidissement de ton laptop de gamer 
> Je crois avoir vu des articles à ce sujet dans CPC Hardware aussi, mais je ne me rappelle plus lequel ni ce que ça disait.
> En laptop je ne prends que des trucs du genre netbook, alors ça ne me concerne pas trop


Bon, je crois que j'ai trouvé l'origine de mes problèmes de chauffe  :tired: 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post12569581

----------


## 564.3

> Bon, je crois que j'ai trouvé l'origine de mes problèmes de chauffe 
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post12569581


Wow, un beau raté du controle qualité  :WTF:

----------


## malmoutt3

Bon ben le jeu a plein de defauts, mais ouaou. Je n ai pas encore quitter le tuto, mais on sent la qualitance. Et le jeu est magnifique et très très bien fini. Et l idée d avoir une arme de jet est géniale, et le coté gore, j adore !

----------


## vectra

J'y ai pas joué hier parce que fatigué, mais plus de 11H au compteur et 13% de faits sous Midgard seulement...
Le jeu est énorme et globalement très bon. Tout n'est pas parfait, on sent bien que le contenu a primé parfois sur la finition des interactions VR, mais ce qui est fourni est de grande qualité et énorme.
Finalisé en VR ou pas.

Et globalement, le jeu a été fignolé de telle sorte que les approximations d'interaction ne soient justement pas gênantes à la longue. Ce qui est casse-couilles au début (ramassage d'objets et rangement) passe crème une fois qu'on a pris le coup et compris les 'raccourcis'. Surtout, sans les raccourcis divers, le jeu serait infect à la longue.

----------


## malmoutt3

C'est quand même un peu gênant qu'un jeu pensé pour la VR, n'est pas vraiment d'interface spécifique pour la VR. Autant dans Skyrim ça choquerait pas, autant là...
On sent vraiment la lignée flat screen dans la façon de penser le jeu, menu, quêtes, toute l'interface paraît un peu hors propos. Les interactions naturelles sont le gros point faible du jeu pour moi, avec le moteur physique. Du coup nos gestes paraissent vides, l'épée dématérialisée, il n'y a pas de poids dans nos mouvements.
Mais le jeu a des qualités évidentes,  par exemple je suis agréablement surpris par l'esprit donjon qui me font penser à ceux de Zelda, et les graphismes sont magnifiques même si ça lag un peu sur Index et une 2080 ti. La mise en scène a des moments de bravoure également, il y a de très bonnes idées. Ces qualités compensent largement les défauts, mais bon c'est bien dommage quand même, car avec des interactions plus naturelles, un moteur physique digne de ce nom, ce jeu aurait été un quasi chef d'oeuvre.

----------


## vectra

J'ai une 2060 tout court et cela suffit sur le Rift S avec les settings de base. Je sais que l'index a une meilleure résol, mais peut-être que tu peux baisser ton sampling plutôt? T'as du faire un peu le fou sur les prefs.

Le jeu manque beaucoup d'interactions en roomscale, à part pour monter les échelles... C'est dommage en effet, mais à moins de penser à une valeur ajoutée sur ces interactions, c'est typiquement le genre de choses qui deviennent lourdes et inutiles au bout d'une dizaine d'heures de répétition. Le fait de pouvoir attraper des objets proches à la 'I expect you to die' et de les ranger dans la pochette d'un geste mécanique (ça se complique si on veut visualiser la pochette) est pour moi un bon exemple de concession d'interaction utile.

Pour le menu, je trouve qu'il est très bien fait une fois qu'on a mémorisé les quelques boutons qui vont bien. C'est pas aussi visuel et immédiat que celui de The Morrigan, mais le menu est bien plus complexe et fouillé aussi. J'arrive à gérer le craft, l'achat-vente et le rangement sans souci une fois l'effort de mémorisation fait. En comparaison, je galère toujours autant avec les menus de Skyrim VR, qui sont peu ergonomiques en comparaison.

Je trouve par contre que l'interaction des armes est un point fort du jeu, au contraire. En ce qui concerne le poids des armes, je connais pas de jeux qui en tiennent compte. The Morrigan est une exception: s'il tient compte de la vitesse et de l'amplitude du coup pour calculer les dommages, j'ai pas vu que les coups étaient sensiblement ralentis avec les grosses armes. L'encombrement des armes est géré également dans Morrigan (impossible de faire des grands coups dans un couloir étroit; l'arme butant sur les murs): c'est à la fois bien et pas bien.

Ca n'empêche pas que ça pourrait être mieux, mais pour une fois qu'on a un jeu à contenu, c'est difficile pour nous de demander aux devs de réduire l'effort sur la durée de vie pour bosser plus sur le moteur. Pour moi,ils ont gardé ce qu'il fallait, mais effectivement j'espère qu'il y aura une suite d'une manière ou d'une autre afin que les devs puissent complexifier l'immersion en thésaurisant sur ce qu'ils ont déjà accompli.

----------


## malmoutt3

Il semble que c'est plus de jouer à Asgard au travers de revive qui pose problème. Que ce soit en low ou en high j'ai les mêmes lags, j'ai des textures qui s'affichent à 10/15m (LOD ?). Le jeu est assez noir chez moi, il mériterais sûrement un réglage comme Vader, je vais chercher des infos.
Au niveau des interactions, le fait de pouvoir ramasser sans se baisser et mettre dans la bourse est génial, mais j'aurais aimé une absence de menu. Par exemple, dans le même ordre d'idée, prendre la bourse directement pour afficher un inventaire un peu à la THE FOREST, où tu as tout tes items sur un tissu posé sur le sol. Pour faire les quêtes, prendre un gros livre et le feuilleter à la main comme dans MOSS, pour les options graphiques, faire sortir une pierre runique du sol avec le texte gravé, etc. etc.
C'est pas les idées qui manquent. En l'état, c'est un menu flatscreen, même c'est très bien fait avec le planetarium en fond.
Pour les armes, j'ai le même reproche que les mains, elles traversent la plupart du temps le décor et les ennemis, même si il y a des exceptions.
Mais, du peu que j'ai fait, le jeu est fantastique.
Les explorations au début, me font rêver d'un tomb raider ou un nathan Drake en VR.

----------


## vectra

La vache, ça me refroidit à mort sur Revive  ::unsure:: 

Pour les passages sombres, on peut changer le gamma:
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post12565873

Pareil sous Vader Immortal...

----------


## malmoutt3

Revive marche bien normalement, mais là, c'est pas dramatique mais bon.
Revive a été mis à jour exprès pour Asgard, je ne l'ai pas encore testé.
Sinon pour la clarté, il semble que ça vienne du TAA. On peut faire la manip suivante. Il y a également une vidéo youtube qui n'en dit pas beaucoup plus.
Je vais testé ça de ce pas. Le royaume viking m'appelle.

Edit : j'avais pas vu le post page précédente, désolé de la redite.

 bon ben, c'est l'image a plus de clarté, mais j'ai toujours quelque lags lors des chargements et du LOD. Mais tout cela reste assez discret.
En ce qui concerne les interactions Vectra, tu peux prendre les échelles à l'ancienne si tu ne prends pas le premier barreau qui est proposé.

----------


## malmoutt3

Bon j'ai résolu le problème sur Index avec les tweaks plus haut, auquel j'ai rajouté :
Je met steamVR à 130% et le rafraichissement à 144hz, et il semble que la retroprojection fasse le reste. Plus de problème pendant les combats. Par contre, parfois, surtout lors de l'apparition du chaperone en mode Dieu, ça peut piquer. Les conseils pendant les pages de chargement ne s'affichent pas non plus, enfin, ils clignotent.


Au delà de l'aspect problème technique, le jeu reste quand même bien bonnard, il y a plein de bonnes idées, et beaucoup de contenu. Ce qui me fait un peu chier d'ailleurs, j'arrive pas à m'empêcher de tourner en rond pour tout trouver, que ce soit les caisses, les gnomes ou autre. Du coup j'avance pas beaucoup dans le jeu, j'en suis encore au début.*
Mais je crois que beaucoup attendent ce que le jeu n'est pas, un vrai SKyrimVR. N'achetez pas le jeu avec cette idée en tête parce que sinon vous allez être déçu.
*Les combats pour l'instant sont assez moyen, toujours à cause de ce manque de sensation et surtout des protections runiques qui cassent les burnes. Du coup je joue en mode jet à coup de headshot, et j'y prends plus de plaisir.

A noté, que normalement je suis très sensible à la cinétose, même si ça fait quelques années et que j'ai déjà passé des expériences assez difficiles, mais avec les réglages pour ceux qui sont sensibles, je n'ai aucun problème.

En tout cas, c'est un vrai plaisir de plonger dans cet univers, et au delà des défauts du jeu, que beaucoup ont déjà énuméré, il est clair que c'est le premier vrai gros jeu VR. Que ce soit niveau contenu, graphisme, musique, histoire et une partie du gameplay, ça en jette bien. La musique parlons en, ça prends l'inspiration de LOTR (Asgard), l'inévitable Skyrim, de braveheart et d'autres moins flagrants sur Le dernier des Mohicans, le plaisir des oreilles est là.
Au final, j'espère que le jeu pourra recevoir une MAJ à la the lab, où on pourra enfin taper les épées contre le bouclier, caresser le singe et surtout rendre les combats un peu plus vivants.

En ce qui concerne la traduction, il semble que les sous-titres arrivent dans quelques mois, le processus vient juste d'être mis en branle apparemment.
C'est pas plus mal, car à mon avis ça peut être un peu chaud pour les non anglophones ou les débutants.

----------


## vectra

On peut taper l'épée contre le bouclier, mais pas les épées entre elles.

Je confirme que j'ai tendance à bien vérifier tout ce qui est derrière moi et que, comme ça, j'ai fait 13% de Midgard en 12h de jeu.
Par contre, pour les protections runiques, je ne vois pas de moyen de la briser par des headshots?  ::huh:: 

Encore une fois, AA tourne crème out of the box sur un Rift.
D'autres rapportent de bonnes expériences sur Pimax.

----------


## malmoutt3

Perso j ai l épée qui traverse le bouclier, même si j entends parfois un bruit.

Pour la vérification, le jeu est fait d'une telle façon (là où  j'en suis) qu'il faut la plupart du temps, revenir sur place avec le compagnon ou la denrée adéquate. Il y a pas mal de petites choses cachées, et je dois dire que je ne m'attendais pas à  l'aspect réflexion
En ce qui concerne les protections runiques, il faut bien parer, oui c'est un passage obligé bien chiant. Sûrement pour équilibrer le gameplay et empêcher les gens de spammer les armes de jet à distance.

Et malheureusement les problèmes techniques sont légions sur les autres casques qu'oculus. Et même chez Oculus, certains ont des problèmes. J'ai cru lire des choses sur des lags, des problemes de chargement ou de memoire en pleine action. Le forum réddit à quelques plaintes, sûrement moins nombreuses que celles de la concurrence.  Et puis le TAA pose un petit problème de flou, que ce soit sur le S ou les autres. Les possesseurs de Rift première gen sont pour une fois un peu plus gâté.

----------


## vectra

Je n'ai que 16 Go de ram (16 autres en attente) et je n'arrive pas à dépasser 85% de la mémoire totale.
Les temps de chargement peuvent être pénibles, mais avec un bon NVMe, ça lisse grave. Je ressens rien en jeu...
Les seuls et uniques lags viennent des achievements Oculus Home, mais c'est généralement pas pendant l'action, et ça dure 2 secondes (où ça lag bien).

Y'a peut-être des complications qui viennent de Revive sur certains éléments. Par exemple, les manettes vibrent dès qu'il y a un gros évènement en jeu (le forgeron géant qui tape sur l'enclume notamment); je sais pas si c'est retranscrit avec Revive.

Pour la parade, c'est pas forcément le top quand tu joues en attaque, mais au moins c'est bien fait. Visuellement, tu es averti que ça va taper, et tu as le temps de placer ton épée en porte-à-faux de celle de l'ennemi quand il l'abat. C'est pas des frappes-manga comme dans Until You Fall, tu peux vraiment jouer de manière visuelle, et esquiver-reculer si tu le sens pas.

----------


## malmoutt3

Tu as quelques thread sur reddit Oculus, par exemple ici, ici, ici, ici , ici et ici.
Maintenant, AA tourne sûrement beaucoup mieux sur les casques Oculus, et revive pose quelques problèmes c'est sûr.
Pour les manettes qui vibrent avec le forgeron, je ne peux pas te dire, j'ai prêté mon subpac et généralement j'enlève les vibrations des contrôleurs dans les gros jeux quand je peux.

edit :En ce qui concerne la parade, oui c'est sûr que ça tient debout et que c'est bien sympa. Mais je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser que c'est un patch pour éviter que les gens spamment les armes de jet ou bien fassent bouger rapidement l'épée devant eux pour toucher. Les qualités du jeu rattrapent évidemment ces problèmes, la possibilité de trancher les membres et le corps, le fait de pouvoir se déplacer, avoir un partenaire etc.
Mais en l'état, je ne trouve pas le gameplay lors des combats transcendants. Il y a sûrement mieux à faire.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Bon, je crois que j'ai trouvé l'origine de mes problèmes de chauffe trous coté ventilo, pou  
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post12569581


Purée.

Je viens d'emprunter une perceuse, comme on est jamais mieux servi que par soi même, et juste faire 9 trous coté ventilo, pour voir.
s
Bordel, c'est fluide maintenant, et le coté gauche du PC, sans être aussi froid que le droit, n'est plus brulant au toucher  :tired:  

Confirmé par HWINFO64, un petit utilitaire que j'ai fais tourner avant/après.

J'ai toujours un peu de chauffe et de thermal throttling sur un des cores, mais rien à coté de ce que c'était.

Et surtout, Asgard est parfaitement fluide en médium quoi  :tired:  Modulo une paire de lags sur des attaques spéciales.

Je crois que je vais percer le reste aussi  :tired:

----------


## Hideo

:^_^:

----------


## malmoutt3

Bon alors ? Certains doivent avoir passé pas mal de temps sur ce jeu au final non ? Qu'en pensez vous ?

Perso, j'en suis à presque 10h, et au plus je joue, au plus je trouve les combats répétitifs et peu fun. On évite les attaques et on attends que l'adversaire déclenche sa technique spéciale pour lui faire perdre sa protection runique et on recommence jusqu'à pouvoir le buter. Tout ça sans réel feeling, et le fait de pouvoir dodger avec un bouton enfonce le fait qu'une grosse partie du gameplay n'est pas pensé pour la VR.
On a envie de pouvoir faire de l'escrime, éviter avec son corps, feinter, choisir ses cibles et son moment pour rentrer, handicaper son adversaire...
Malgré toute ses limitation, je préfère le Dojo 1 de Vader, c'est pour dire. C'est bien dommage qu'on ait pas encore de gameplay à la blade and sorcery dans un jeu solo, qu'on ne puisse pas avoir de façon plus physique ou stratégique d'aborder un combat (infiltration, utilisation du décor etc.).
D'ailleurs c'est significatif des défauts du jeu pour moi, on a envie d'y être mais le manque d'interaction et de naturel nous ramène à la réalité à chaque fois. 

Par contre le jeu a des qualités énormes pour un Jeu VR, enfin il est l'un des premiers à les démontrer de façon cumulée. Graphismes, contenu, univers, mise en scène des cut-scène, soundtrack. Quand ces qualités se rencontrent en jeu, cela donne des moments géniaux. Il n'en reste pas moins que cette expérience a un goût de jeu qui se saurait tapé un 70/80% dans la presse JV, mais que les bonnes idées VR, et le fait qu'il est un des premiers jeux VR a démontré des qualités que l'on retrouve beaucoup en flatscreen mais peu dans nos bibliothèques VR lui donne une hype certaine.
En tout cas, c'est un (très) bon jeu, avec de sacrés moments.

----------


## graouille

Ah des sous titre "officiellement" annoncé , mais on sait pas dans quelle langue :D

https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...es_are_coming/

----------


## vectra

Je te trouve un peu rêche sur les combats!
Je vois ce qui se fait ailleurs en combats Heroic Fantasy VR, et à part B&S, AW est largement au dessus du lot de tout le reste. Largement, largement. 
Ca vient peut-être du niveau de difficulté? Jouant au max, je dois bien gérer mes combats pour ne pas mourir, surtout si je renvoie mon équipier. Et je trouve que l'équipement porté au corps est au contraire bien géré en VR pour les combats, jusqu'aux potions de PV si on leur alloue un tel slot.

Une fois la parade critique placée sur le gars qui a la protection runique, généralement l'ennemi est mort dans les secondes qui suivent. Une parade suffit: elle est difficile mais décisive.
Il ne faut pas oublier que tu peux toujours dodger en roomscale si tu le souhaites; c'est juste qu'on perd l'habitude d'employer le roomscale ici.

Le parallèle avec B&S est bien trouvé: on a d'un côté une plate-forme de R&D sur les interactions VR qui sera peut-être un jour doté d'une campagne random, et de l'autre un jeu VR un peu simplifié pour le grand public avec 40h de gameplay mini (perso je me vois dans les 80), avec assez de contenu et de variété pour satisfaire ledit public. En matière d'innovation sur les combats en roomscale, il y a aussi Sairento qui fait un boulot de ouf' gueudin, mais c'est pas pour autant qu'il convainc tout son monde (courbe d'apprentissage, répétitif, graphismes).

Encore une fois, le jeu manque de finition VR, mais pas de finition tout court. Perso, j'ai tellement de trucs à faire et à penser in-game que je n'ai que marginalement le temps de regretter les moments où l'on nous force à cliquer sur un menu. C'est ce qu'on a de plus proche de Skyrim VR avec un combat à l'épée non-pêté.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

D'ailleurs, Skyrim VR a son lot de mods comme VRIK, Mage VR et d'autres trucs. Du coup, ça donne quoi la comparaison entre un Skyrim VR moddé dont les contrôles deviennent plus naturel face  un Asgard Wrath ?
Je suis bien tenté par ce dernier, mais il fait trop vide et les combats n'offrent finalement pas assez de liberté comparé à un Blade & Sorcery / Tales of Glory.

J'ai l'impression de voir un Marvel Powers United++.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Je dirais que ça dépends de ce que tu cherches.

Asgard's wrath exploite la VR. Tout les éléments du gameplay se lootent ou s'actionnent à la main virtuelle. avec les animations qui vont bien. A quelques exceptions près, telles le fait de désigner une cible à son minion, ou les menus inventaires/quetes. Et quelques autres, comme le fait que les mains passent au travers du décor ou des PNJs la plupart du temps. Mais l'univers est réellement riche et bourré de trucs a découvrir, chercher, interagir, combattre, looter... Il est très loin d'être vide, et contrairement à d'autres jeu, s'enrichi au cours de l'histoire et non l'inverse.

Le système de phases en mode Dieu et en mode possession de mortel fonctionne très bien pour en mettre plein la vue et mettre en valeur les décors et maps d'AW qui sont quand même de toute beauté. Sur ce point, l'effet "Waouh" est réussi à chaque nouvelle scène/map, chargée de détails et d'interactions.

Et il est a peu près 4-5x plus beau et fluide qu'un portage comme Fallout 4, même moddé jusqu'au trognon.

Après, le système de combat: on aime ou on aime pas, mais je trouve qu'il est bien équilibré en médium, ce qui n'est pas une mince affaire: équilibrer un système de combat en mélée en VR le long d'un jeu de XX heures. Blades and sorcery a un extraordinaire feeling, mais c'est absolument pas un système de combat équilibré qui peut offrir un challenge et t'inciter à upgrade ton équipement, tes minions, et acheter du consommable ^^ Et c'est a mon avis là tout l'enjeu premier d'un système de combat pour un RPG "classique".

----------


## vectra

En mode Dieu, j'aime beaucoup parcourir la zone à la recherche de tout ce qu'il y a à chercher. On a l'impression de jouer avec une grande maquette de grande qualitay  ::o:

----------


## malmoutt3

> Je te trouve un peu rêche sur les combats!
> Je vois ce qui se fait ailleurs en combats Heroic Fantasy VR, et à part B&S, AW est largement au dessus du lot de tout le reste. Largement, largement. 
> Ca vient peut-être du niveau de difficulté? Jouant au max, je dois bien gérer mes combats pour ne pas mourir, surtout si je renvoie mon équipier. Et je trouve que l'équipement porté au corps est au contraire bien géré en VR pour les combats, jusqu'aux potions de PV si on leur alloue un tel slot.
> 
> Une fois la parade critique placée sur le gars qui a la protection runique, généralement l'ennemi est mort dans les secondes qui suivent. Une parade suffit: elle est difficile mais décisive.
> Il ne faut pas oublier que tu peux toujours dodger en roomscale si tu le souhaites; c'est juste qu'on perd l'habitude d'employer le roomscale ici.
> 
> Le parallèle avec B&S est bien trouvé: on a d'un côté une plate-forme de R&D sur les interactions VR qui sera peut-être un jour doté d'une campagne random, et de l'autre un jeu VR un peu simplifié pour le grand public avec 40h de gameplay mini (perso je me vois dans les 80), avec assez de contenu et de variété pour satisfaire ledit public. En matière d'innovation sur les combats en roomscale, il y a aussi Sairento qui fait un boulot de ouf' gueudin, mais c'est pas pour autant qu'il convainc tout son monde (courbe d'apprentissage, répétitif, graphismes).
> 
> Encore une fois, le jeu manque de finition VR, mais pas de finition tout court. Perso, j'ai tellement de trucs à faire et à penser in-game que je n'ai que marginalement le temps de regretter les moments où l'on nous force à cliquer sur un menu. C'est ce qu'on a de plus proche de Skyrim VR avec un combat à l'épée non-pêté.


J'entends bien, mais je m'éclate plus sur les dojos de Vader que sur les combats d'Asgard, et pourtant c'est quasi le même gameplay. Sauf que Vader est plus basé sur l'expérience à 360°, la hauteur/latéralisation des attaques (qu'on peut éviter physiquement  en se baissant ou penchant) le nombre d'ennemi et leur intention d'attaque visible et audible. Les combats sont ainsi plus dynamiques, moins prédictibles. On est aux aguets, alors que sur Asgard c'est plus plat je trouve. Après, j'ai sûrement trop d'attente encore. En l'état on est face à l'un des meilleurs jeux VR actuel. Mais bon, on peut faire beaucoup mieux niveau interaction et immersion, c'est sûr.




> D'ailleurs, Skyrim VR a son lot de mods  comme VRIK, Mage VR et d'autres trucs. Du coup, ça donne quoi la  comparaison entre un Skyrim VR moddé dont les contrôles deviennent plus  naturel face  un Asgard Wrath ?
> Je suis bien tenté par ce dernier, mais il fait trop vide et les combats  n'offrent finalement pas assez de liberté comparé à un Blade &  Sorcery / Tales of Glory.
> 
> J'ai l'impression de voir un Marvel Powers United++.


Tu es tenté par quoi ? Asgard ou Skyrim ?
Sympa la vidéo en tout cas, j'ai toujours pas sauté le pas, mais les mods commencent vraiment à m'en donner envie.




> Asgard's wrath exploite la VR. Tout les éléments du gameplay se lootent  ou s'actionnent à la main virtuelle. avec les animations qui vont bien. A  quelques exceptions près, telles le fait de désigner une cible à son  minion, ou les menus inventaires/quetes. 
> Après, le système de combat: on aime ou on aime pas, mais je trouve  qu'il est bien équilibré en médium, ce qui n'est pas une mince affaire:  équilibrer un système de combat en mélée en VR le long d'un jeu de XX  heures. Blades and sorcery a un extraordinaire feeling, mais c'est  absolument pas un système de combat équilibré qui peut offrir un  challenge et t'inciter à upgrade ton équipement, tes minions, et acheter  du consommable ^^ Et c'est a mon avis là tout l'enjeu premier d'un  système de combat pour un RPG "classique".



Main virtuelle oui, mais souvent du type on/off. Et puis, quel dommage que les doigts ne soient pas pris en compte, au moins pour l'index (le doigt hein).
Par exemple j'ai essayé de jongler avec l'épée, et c'est possible d'avoir une prise inversée, mais il faut jouer avec les limitations imposées. On doit faire tournoyer l'épée pour que le manche devienne plus haut que la lame, et l'attraper. Il semble que si on le fait avant ça ne marche pas.
Pour moi, le fait de ne pas pouvoir toucher/jouer avec les objets, ça tue vraiment l'immersion. C'est sûr que c'est mieux que de voir l'objet devant soi dans un menu sans pouvoir le toucher, mais on a envie de pouvoir faire plus.
En ce qui concerne le système de combat et l'incitation à l'upgrade, je crois qu'un gameplay Blade and sorcery modifié pourrait marcher. En VR, on peut enfin simuler des combats un minimum réaliste, pourquoi vouloir se baser sur des expériences flatscreen ? J'espère que Bonework ou un autre jeu foutra un gros coup de pied dans la fourmillière.
Mais bon je vais m'arrêter là et pas pourrir le topic avec ma diatribe.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Je crois que je vois ce que tu veux dire, mais c'est un peu comme se plaindre que Robo Recall n'a pas le feeling des guns de H3VR. On retrouve la même analogie entre d'un coté un Jeu VR grand public au interactions "simples", et de l'autre une quasi-simulation sandbox avec des manipulations complexes.

H3VR a par exemple ça de particulier qu'il fait carrément le pari de ne pas donner de mains au joueur, juste des squelettes de contrôleurs (qui disparaissent quand on saisi une arme ou un objet) avec des "sphères d'interaction" sur différents points du contrôleur: ça marche vraiment bien, j'ai vraiment la sensation d'interagir directement avec l'arme quand j'approche le bout de mon contrôleur jusqu’à devoir toucher la glissière ou autre partie de l'arme pour la manipuler, plutôt que de cliquer grossièrement dans sa direction pour déclencher une animation d'une main virtuelle.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Tu es tenté par quoi ? Asgard ou Skyrim ?
> Sympa la vidéo en tout cas, j'ai toujours pas sauté le pas, mais les mods commencent vraiment à m'en donner envie.


Asgard. Skyrim me tente bien avec les mods si l'implémentation de la VR est ultra poussé contrairement à Fallout 4 VR. Et d'un autre côté, je n'ai jamais pu finir Skyrim dans sa version classique. :/

----------


## Medjes

Moi j'ai craqué depuis la semaine dernière sur Asgard. 
Mon dieu, pour 40 euros, quel investissement ! j'y passe des heures, c'est prenant, sympa, beau, etc....

Franchement, c'est une tuerie.

----------


## vectra

Bienvenue au club!
Tu es sur CV1, c'est bien ça?

----------


## vectra

Un post reddit sur le parrying:




> Did you not play the mandatory parrying tutorial?
> 
> The enemy weapon has a lightning strike on it that is blue. This is when you can parry an attack.
> 
> Parries are a measurement of your weapon placement relative to the enemies, velocity of your hand, and physical distance travelled by your hand.
> 
> You can force an enemy to do a blue attack by dodging their red attacks and blocking their regular attacks.
> 
> Are you playing with the hud turned off? You might turn it on until you learn the tells of combat some more.


https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...sgard/f5rzewl/

----------


## malmoutt3

Perso j'ai des gros problèmes pour parer les attaques "signature" qu'on déclenche chez l'ennemi avec une défense runique, une fois leur jauge remplie.
Parfois ça passe comme une lettre à la poste, parfois les attaques passent au travers de mes armes comme si de rien était. Et pourtant j'ai deux armes à la main, j'ai essayé plein de timing différent, j'ai vérifié les angles, mais ya un truc qui passe pas  ::'(: . J'ai beau voir l'éclair bleu, attendre la fin de l'animation et faire un mouvement rapide vers l'attaque à 90°, ça passe pas à tout les coups, c'est fou.

Sinon les ralentissements sont toujours présents, souvent quand le chaperone apparaît.
J'ai essayé plusieurs configurations, en ce moment je joue avec le casque à 80hz, mais ça ne change pas grand chose.
Ya des joueurs sur Vive, Wmr ou autre qui ont des meilleurs résultats ?

----------


## vectra

C'est zarbi chez toi  ::cry::

----------


## malmoutt3

Pour le coup, oui ça fait un peu mal au cul pour le premier gros contenu VR, d'en passer par là. J'espère que ça sera pas la même pour Stormland et toute la clique.
Sinon ça fait bizarre de jouer tout les soirs au même jeu VR, d'upgrader son perso et ses acolytes, et d'en être toujours au début. On se rend compte que ce n'est vraiment pas la norme en VR d'avoir autant de contenu.

----------


## vectra

C'est peut-être le moment d'acheter un Oculus  ::trollface:: 
Pour du contenu natif, à un moment...

----------


## Medjes

> Bienvenue au club!
> Tu es sur CV1, c'est bien ça?


Cv1 ?

----------


## vectra

Oculus Rift non-S?
Y'avait eu le DK1 et le DK2 avant; le CV1 étant la première version livrée au grand public.

----------


## malmoutt3

> C'est peut-être le moment d'acheter un Oculus 
> Pour du contenu natif, à un moment...


Non mais c'est clair, j'apprécie pas le jeu totalement à cause de ça, ça me fait une petite boule au ventre. 
D'ailleurs personne n'en parle sur le topic, mais les ralentissements me cassent bien les burnes.
Au moment d'acheter sur la gen 1.5, je me suis vraiment posé la question de passer chez Oculus. Et puis entre facebook,  l'IPD non réglable, la fréquence à 80hz, le saut en réso minime, le fov inchangé, la disparition des écouteurs et les avantages proposés par la concurrence, j'ai pas réfléchi longtemps. Le Rift S est le meilleur qualité/prix du moment, mais n'est que la moitié de ce qu'il aurait dû être.
Et puis j'espère que Valve et consort nous sortirons enfin des jeux qui tirent parti du casque et des contrôleurs.

----------


## Medjes

Ah ! Oui oui, le pas S

----------


## malmoutt3

> Ah ! Oui oui, le pas S


C'est le deuxième casque, celui qui est sorti il n'y a pas longtemps avec pas mal d'options en plus c'est ça ? Celui avec les écouteurs intégrés, la dalle OLED plus rapide à 90hz, l'IPD réglable et les contrôleurs moins fragiles ?  ::lol::

----------


## vectra

Toujours meilleurs que les contôleurs WMR.
Mais sinon oui, à seulement la moitié d'un k€, fat bien quelques concessions...

----------


## malmoutt3

C'est pas sérieux hein, l'Index niveau contrôleurs en carton, ça se pose là quand même. Et puis ce glare, CE GLARE, au secours !

----------


## Medjes

Dites, y'a des trophées que je trouve, mais impossible d'en faire quoi que ce soit, des que je les lache, ils reviennent à leur places... help !

----------


## Fabiolo

> C'est peut-être le moment d'acheter un Oculus 
> Pour du contenu natif, à un moment...


Moué, pour encourager les formats fermés? bof....

Encore le Quest c'est une plateforme différente donc ok, mais fermer le contenu pour un périphérique? sérieusement...

Tu imagines un fabriquant d'écrans payer pour dév un jeu qui tournerait que sur son écran?.....

mais bon c'est pas le topic pour ce genre de débat.

----------


## vectra

> Dites, y'a des trophées que je trouve, mais impossible d'en faire quoi que ce soit, des que je les lache, ils reviennent à leur places... help !


C'est normal je crois. Tu débloques l'achievement en le prenant en mains.
Il faut bien le remettre à sa place pour le joueus suivant.

----------


## 564.3

> Tu imagines un fabriquant d'écrans payer pour dév un jeu qui tournerait que sur son écran?.....
> 
> mais bon c'est pas le topic pour ce genre de débat.


Y a bien le partenariat Intel et Vertigo qui avait limité le mode coop d'AZ Sunshine si on n'avait pas un i7. Ça a entrainé un scandale et a été contourné vite fait bien fait. Les devs ont viré eux même la limitation peu de temps après.
Je ne me rappelle pas avoir vu ça souvent quand même, en général ça se limite a des logos au démarrage et un jeu plus ou moins bien optimisé selon les partenariats.

Pour Oculus, je m'attends quand même à ce qu'ils supportent du matos tiers via OpenXR tôt ou tard dans leur boutique. Même si ceux qui en parlaient ont démissionné depuis…

Sinon pour malmoutt3, il devrait y avoir plus d'infos sur Reddit & co, mais je suppose que t'as déjà regardé.
Pour ma part c'est le genre de jeux qui me tente bien, mais j'ai d'autres priorités pour l'instant. Pas sur que je me serais jeté dessus non plus si mon matos était supporté, même si ça joue.

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

J'ai hâte que l'oculus link sorte pour tester ce bijou, je n'ose pas encore l'acheter en n'ayant que  le virtual desktop pour le moment.  Ca va être la loterie ; soit le quest devient une tuerie soit il reste un sympatrique casque nomade.

----------


## vectra

En même temps, si tous les bons/beaux jeux sont sur PC, ça va être un casque sans fil avec fil?
En plus lourd et, semblerait-il, moins confortable.

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

Oui un casque sans fil pour tout un tas de trucs et un panel de jeux nomades, avec fil pour faire mumuse avec les blockbusters pc.   Si la solution technique retenue fonctionne, tout cela ne me parait pas idiot.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

A propos du combat, le patch prévu pour AW prochainement aura du rééquilibrage.

https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...patch_preview/




> Combat
> 
> • Remove sword throws from enraging enemies.
> 
> • Remove rage meter reset after parry miss. Deduct rage incrementally. Follower attacks on stunned enemies adhere to the same rules.
> 
> o Rank 1 – deduct .25 of the rage meter.
> 
> o Rank 2 – deduct .25 of the rage meter.
> ...


Ca devrais rendre le combat beaucoup plus sympa, car une parade ratée n'oblige plus automatiquement a en refaire 3. En faire 2, en rater 1, puis réussir une suffit, voire faire monter doucement les derniers bouts de la barre de rage en Hack&Slash.

Et pour ceux qui veulent plus de challenge:




> • Combat
> 
> o Add real-time versus stopped time belt menu option in settings.
> 
> o Mortal and legendary modes default to stopped time belt menu option.
> 
> o Wrath mode defaults to real-time belt menu option.

----------


## malmoutt3

> A propos du combat, le patch prévu pour AW prochainement aura du rééquilibrage.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...patch_preview/
> 
> 
> 
> Ca devrais rendre le combat beaucoup plus sympa, car une parade ratée n'oblige plus automatiquement a en refaire 3. En faire 2, en rater 1, puis réussir une suffit, voire faire monter doucement les derniers bouts de la barre de rage en Hack&Slash.
> 
> Et pour ceux qui veulent plus de challenge:


Pas de changement fondamental alors, ce qui est tout à fait normal mais néanmoins décevant. Perso ça va un peu mieux avec les parades, en fait le jeu laguait et ma parade n etait pas prise en compte il semble. J ai réussi, en baissant les options, a rendre le jeu plus jouable, mais question combat je trouve ça toujours chiant. Tant pis, ça sera pour un autre jeu.
C est dommage tout de même, avec le système de dégâts localisés et le coté gore, cela aurait été le pied, de pouvoir faire de l escrime et handicaper l adversaire.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Ties, la mise a jour AW avec le patch de rééquilibrage est arrivée.

Soucis, il me faut sois-disant 130Go de libre sur mon SSD. Encore. En plus  :tired:

----------


## vectra

C'est juste le temps de DL le patch; ça revient à la taille initiale après.

----------


## Canarmageddon

je sais pas si c'est bien (first try) mais la valkyrie à l'air de dire que c'est pas mal pour un humain... elle me rembourse même le coeur que je lui ai donné pour lancer l'arène... ::trollface::

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

Rhaaa saloperie de logiciel oculus la balayette, il télécharge la totalité d'Asgard pour enfin me dire que le logiciel antivirus a empêché l'installation, yapuka télécharger à nouveau.   Quand le pense que je n'ai que l'antivirus de windows 10 et qu'oculus figure bien dans les exceptions du parefeu. On parle de 78 Go là, je vais faire appel à la cour européenne des droits de l'homme pour ce manque de respect.


*EDIT :* Le jeu est installé et je suis déçu, non pas par le jeu lui même qui parait fun et colossal mais par mon incapacité à régler le tout pour que le visuel ne ressemble pas à une bouillie de pixels lorsque le regard se pose à plus de quelques mètres. Dans la taverne par exemple, je ne distingue pas le visage de la musicienne lorsque je suis à l'entrée, à peine une tache jaunâtre pour le visage et un point noir pour figurer l'oeil (façon Tintin). 

J'ai un Quest et ma config en signature n'est pas si dégueu pourtant.  Je joue en high avec le ss à 120% dans le jeu, je tente aussi de changer le ss avec le tray tool mais en dehors de faire ramer, ca n'améliore pas grand chose.  Les graphismes en epic me font ramer au point d'avoir l'impression de jouer avec mon ancienne config.

Bref !! Si quelqu'un sait quoi bidouiller je suis preneur avec avidité, pour l'heure j'en suis presque à ranger le tout pour attendre une prochaine génération de casques.

----------


## Canarmageddon

aïe en effet si les graphismes sont massacrés ça doit pas être plaisant... 

ben moi j'ai un Rift S (donc quasiment parreil coté optique) avec une pitite 1070 un I5 7e gen 16Go DDR4 comme toi et un bon SSD m2 qui va bien... 

et dans mon cas j'ai pas du tout cette sensation de "bouillie de pixel" , sans être extraordinairement détaillés les graphismes à cette distance (entrée->musiciens) sont largement "regardables" et j'ai touché à rien coté réglage... j'ai au final assez peu de ralentissements liés à la fraicheur toute relative de ma config mais c'est pas encore trop gênant... donc normalement toi ça devrais rouler...

-il doit y avoir un truc avec l'occulus Link (je te dis ça j'en sais rien en fait...) peut être une option pour que les calculs graphiques soient bien faits par ton gros GPU des familles plutôt que par le quest lui même (ce qui pourrais expliquer ton souci de graphismes dégueu...) 
-ou bien si ta MB ou ton CPU disposent d'un GPU intégré , intéresse toi de savoir comment on le désactive pour laisser ta carte graphique bien plus véloce s'occuper de ça (ça pourrais être ça aussi)
-je t'épargne le Laïus sur les drivers de carte graphique "à jours" mais on sais jamais... d'ailleurs c'est peut être dans ces "susnommés" drivers que tu trouvera ton salut...
- mate que la résolution configurée dans le jeu corresponde bien à ce que ton casque gère nativement... parreil on sais jamais ça peut arriver qu'il downgrade la qualité de base du fait qu'il lance via le quest trucmuche...

en tout cas lâche pas l'affaire car le jeu en vaut la chandelle , si je puis m'exprimer ainsi...  :;): 

à mon avis tu te retrouve dans un mode à la noix "sans échecs" ou il prend pas en compte la puissance de calcul de ta machine... 

 après moi c'était 139Go (annoncés) que je me suis farci à DL c'était déjà bien trop long  ::zzz::  la première fois... ::ninja::  j'imagine à peine la durit que j'aurais pété si j'avais dû recommencer,donc je compatis...

en espérant que ça t'aura aidé à résoudre ton souci de bouillie...

----------


## 564.3

Faut se méfier du SS selon les jeux aussi. Parfois il y a des ajustements automatiques du rendu si ça rame, donc ça peut empirer les choses plutôt que les améliorer.

Par exemple dans Boneworks l'option peut être changée selon le menu in-game, si on préfère avoir un peu de reprojection plutôt que de la bouille de pixels.
À vérifier si c'est pareil dans ce jeu, et plutôt planqué dans un .ini ou je ne sais quoi.

----------


## graouille

Bon et sinon le patch 1.4 viens d'aporter la *trad FR* !!
Pas encore test , mais je regarde ça dans la nuit  ::): 

C'est du full FR texte / voix.

----------


## darkmanticora

Vous savez si il marche bien avec le vive classique ?

----------


## darkmanticora

En plus de ma question au dessus, c'est surtout de savoir si via revive les contrôleurs vive sont bien gere dans ce jeu ? Et les perfs sont meilleurs dans revive now ?

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Bon et sinon le patch 1.4 viens d'aporter la *trad FR* !!
> Pas encore test , mais je regarde ça dans la nuit 
> 
> C'est du full FR texte / voix.


Sans dec'! Je télécharge ça et relance le jeu de suite  ::P:  Je viens de me réinstaller une zone VR, check du matos OK, 1 mois de chômage partiel, ça va chier!  ::P:

----------


## nodulle

Le jeu est en promo à 34.99€ au lieu de 39.99€. Je me tâtai à le prendre alors ça tombe à pique.  ::):

----------


## nodulle

Raaaah foutu logiciel de merde !  :Cell:  Deux jours de téléchargement dans le vent avec ma connexion en mousse.  ::cry::   ::sad::  Et cette indécente pourriture a l'outrecuidance de rejeter la faute sur l'antivirus. Mais on me l'a fait pas à moi, j'ai bien testé avec une des breloques insignifiante de leur landière. Tu as beau faire taire l'antivirus ça ne change rien ! Jusque là j'avais qu'un seul emplacement où j'installai les applications Oculus, sur un disque dur. J'ai donc voulu changer pour le mettre sur un SSD de 1To qui a 600 Go de libre. J'y ai donc créé un second emplacement de bibliothèque, que j'ai déclaré par défaut avant de lancer le téléchargement d'Asgard. Mais en fait cet idiot congénital est incapable d'installer une appli depuis cet emplacement ! Alors que ça ne le dérange pas de le télécharger. Et cerise sur le gâteau, cette fiente numérique m'a supprimée les 80 Go précieusement téléchargé après l’échec de l'installation. J'ai bien tenté d'essayer de les récupérer avec un logiciel de récupération mais sans succès... Je le re-télécharge donc cette fois sur le disque d'origine avant de le re-déplacer, une fois téléchargé et installé, sur le nouvel emplacement du SSD.  ::|:  Rendez-vous dans deux jours pour la suite...

----------


## malmoutt3

> Raaaah foutu logiciel de merde !  Deux jours de téléchargement dans le vent avec ma connexion en mousse.   Et cette indécente pourriture a l'outrecuidance de rejeter la faute sur l'antivirus. Mais on me l'a fait pas à moi, j'ai bien testé avec une des breloques insignifiante de leur landière. Tu as beau faire taire l'antivirus ça ne change rien ! Jusque là j'avais qu'un seul emplacement où j'installai les applications Oculus, sur un disque dur. J'ai donc voulu changer pour le mettre sur un SSD de 1To qui a 600 Go de libre. J'y ai donc créé un second emplacement de bibliothèque, que j'ai déclaré par défaut avant de lancer le téléchargement d'Asgard. Mais en fait cet idiot congénital est incapable d'installer une appli depuis cet emplacement ! Alors que ça ne le dérange pas de le télécharger. Et cerise sur le gâteau, cette fiente numérique m'a supprimée les 80 Go précieusement téléchargé après l’échec de l'installation. J'ai bien tenté d'essayer de les récupérer avec un logiciel de récupération mais sans succès... Je le re-télécharge donc cette fois sur le disque d'origine avant de le re-déplacer, une fois téléchargé et installé, sur le nouvel emplacement du SSD.  Rendez-vous dans deux jours pour la suite...


Je suis en train d'installer l'Oculus store sur un nouveau PC, j'installe quelques jeux, et là paf, là même que toi. l'Antivirus qui soit disant m'empêche de télécharger un jeu. J'ai désactivé l'antivirus mais impossible de faire entendre raison au store. 
Je ne sais pas vraiment ce qui l'a débloqué. Mais en gros de ce que j'ai fait :
_accorder une exception aux dossiers Oculus dans le C:/ et dans leurs dossiers jeux que j'avais dans un autre DD (pas top mais bon)
_Faire un scan/Fix Registry avec CCleaner
_reboot

Certains disent que cela ne vient pas de l'antivirus mais du fait qu'il y a eu un problème à l'installation et que le jeu ne peut pas se copier/effacer un fichier, bref  ::XD::

----------


## kenji rip

J'ai craqué avec la promo et le confinement. J'ai fait une heure et j'hésite déjà à me faire rembourser. Quand tu sors de Alyx et Saints and Sinners ça fait bizarre de passer à ça...
L'ambiance et la DA sont ultra génériques, les combats sont mou et sans physique, les mécaniques vr sont assez pauvres, ça vaut le coup de s'accrocher quand meme?

----------


## nodulle

Le jeu est plutôt bien noté, quand il est sorti en octobre il était considéré comme l'un des meilleurs jeux VR. Avec une durée de vie importante. Un RPG en plus (rare en VR). Je ne sais pas si tu as débuté la VR avec Alyx mais si tu t'attends à un niveau de production équivalent pour le reste des jeux tu vas forcément être déçu. La majorité de la production va te paraître un peu fade à coté.  ::): 

Mais pour te répondre je dirais qu'un RPG a besoin d'être testé plus d'une heure pour s'en faire une idée.

----------


## kenji rip

Nope j'ai commencé y a 2 mois avec beat saber, j'ai adoré le walking dead, moss et lone echo. J'ai l'habitude des jeux vr un peu rough, je joue pas mal à onward, mais là ce que je crains c'est encore un rpg générique de plus et on en parle juste parce qu'il est en vr. Je cherche avant tout l'immersion et l'ambiance sur un jeu VR et là j'ai pas du tout l'impression de ça.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Le début est un peu lent. Tu en est rendu ou exactement?

----------


## kenji rip

Juste 1h de jeu, j'ai fait 2 donjons mais la DA, l'ambiance et les combats m'ont déjà fait peur...

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Je sais pas trop quoi te dire, sinon que le jeu gagne en profondeur, en combats et environnement épiques, et en variété au fur et à mesure que tu gagne de nouveaux compagnons et avatars et progresse dans le jeu, comme tout RPG ^^

Si ton soucis c'est un manque d'intensité et de variété, sache que ça va s'améliorer et beaucoup passé les 2h de tuto ^^

Par contre si c'est vraiment le type de DA et d’atmosphère, oui, ça ne va pas fondamentalement changer.

----------


## kenji rip

Ok ça marche tu me rassures en me disant que ça va gagner en intensité!

----------


## darkmanticora

Quelqu'un a test avec les controles du vive classique ?
Ca me fait un peu peur  ::P:

----------


## kenji rip

J'ai continué et effectivement c'est plus sympa.

Par contre, c'est moi (je joue en low) ou le jeu est quand meme pas très beau? (la DA, les choix de couleur, les ambiances, les textures)
Et sur le système de combat, je suis toujours aussi circonspect, le système de parade est super répétitif et pas très organique vu qu'on sent pas les coups, assez souvent encore je comprends pas trop les timings sur les parades bleu (j'en suis au 2eme chapitre avec un nouveau héro)

----------


## Tankodesantniki

En low c'est pas très beau oui, mais tu as un certain nombre d'options graphiques avec lesquelles jouer, je suis en moyen-haut fluide depuis que j'ai débridé mon pc portable  ::P:  (gtx1070)

Pour le système de combat, faudrait que je relance le jeu, ya eu des équilibrages depuis, je sais pas trop ce que ça donne maintenant, mais selon le niveau de difficulté, oui, tu dois en passer par la parade et l'esquive et le bon timing a trouver sur les attaques. (en général, amorcer le mouvement ample de parade dès que tu aperçois la couleur bleue marche pas trop mal, c'est pas tellement une question de rapidité sur le geste, pour le rouge, faut esquiver dès que tu vois la lueur de la même manière)

Si tu cherches à jouer vraiment sur les parades et les esquives, les combats deviennent sympa et tendus au niveau de difficulté adapté à ton skill ^^

----------


## kenji rip

J'ai une 1060, je sais pas trop si je peux me permettre plus, je vais essayer en moyen pour voir! Au moins le post processing. 

Yep les esquives c'est pas mal fait, c'est vraiment surtout les parades bleu que je trouve parfois étrange, je joue en normal donc c'est une mécanique indispensable!

----------


## nodulle

Bon au final j'ai réussis à l'installer en m'y reprenant à plusieurs fois car mon emplacement d'origine s'est aussi mis à déconner. J'ai également remarqué qu'en mettant en pause le téléchargement ben cette andouille supprimait les fichiers téléchargés...  ::|:  Heureusement que je m'en suis rendu compte au début du téléchargement et pas à la fin.
"_99%, aller je mets en pause afin de sauvegarder les données au cas où il me les supprime lors de la tentative d'installa..._  :Splash: "
J'ai copié les données juste avant qu'il finisse (sans le mettre en pause donc) en ralentissant la vitesse et en vérifiant qu'il n'écrivait pas dans les fichiers .pak. J'ai bien fait car à la première tentative d'installation il m'a envoyé chier et m'a tout supprimé ! Bon, j'ai bien fait de prévoir le coup... Je redémarre, éteins complètement l'antivirus, coupe entièrement les services Oculus, re-copie toutes les données, je brûle de l'encens, égorge un poulet une nuit de pleine lune en prononçant des incantations et re-lance l'installation et... ça passe !  ::o: 


J'en suis à environ 5 heures de jeu maintenant et c'est plutôt pas mal. Je viens d'avoir mon troisième compagnon. Bon par contre je suis une brêle en combat, j'ai donc mis à difficulté en moyen. Il faut que j'arrive à prendre mon temps, prévoir les coups et à me synchroniser parce que j'ai tendance à foncer dans le tas et donner des coups n'importe comment mais c'est pas comme ça que ça fonctionne. Et pour les parades bleu j'ai pas compris la subtilité...

C'est pas possible de réparer son équipement ? Parce que le premier bouclier qu'on chope c'est un peu de la grosse daubasse, il s'est pété lors de la première utilisation.  ::siffle::

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

En fait tout l'équipement que tu lootes se casse, tu dois donc utiliser et upgrader ton matos dédié incassable en allant voir le forgeron, il est dans une case à part dans ton inventaire.  Pour ma part je  ne loote que pour refourguer  ou utiliser de manière ponctuelle, souvent des armes de lancer. Pour changer de gameplay, tu changes de personnage, chacun ayant son panel d'armes et de compétences. Plus tu avances dans le jeu plus tu auras le choix, il ne s'agit pas de rerolls mais d'incarnations différentes.

----------


## nodulle

Ok merci, c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait. Le truc c'est que je pensais que le bouclier trouvé dans l'un des premiers donjon (juste après l'épée) était justement un bouclier de héro. Par contre j'en ai looté un autre qui ne s'est toujours pas pété depuis le temps que je l'utilise.
Hier soir j'ai commencé la deuxième saga, avec la deuxième incarnation. C'est cool ça permet de changer un peu, ça fait plaisir. Plus j'y joue, plus j'ai envie d'y jouer !  ::):

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

Tu verras, au départ l'incarnation t'est imposée le temps de faire le chapitre. Par la suite tu pourras choisir celles que tu veux parmi celles acquises et revenir sur des chapitres précédents, les nouveaux servants te permettront par ailleurs de résoudre des énigmes inaccessibles lors des premiers runs.

----------


## kenji rip

Hey, je suis au chapitre 4 avec l'elfe noir! 
Je trouve ça très frustrant qu'on reparte avec des héros lvl 1 alors que les ennemies restent lvl 3 ou 4. Là j'ai ouvert le portail et je dois m'enfuir sur le bateau, je dois me taper 3 vagues d'ennemis dont des lvl 3 avec des lances dont le timing du parry est juste incompréhensible, j'ai rage quit tellement ça m'a soulé. Ils ont 3 jauges d'armure c'est juste l'enfer avec des armes lvl1, j'ai raté des moyens plus simples pour leur enlever de l'armure ou quoi?

----------


## darkmanticora

Personne n'a essayer avec revive et les vive controller par hasard ?

----------


## Marco39

Bonjour tout le mondes. Impossible de le telechargé. Après plusieurs tentatives. Avez-vous des solutions? J ai réinstaller oculus et désactiver avast rien ni fait grosse galère merci pour votre aide

----------


## nodulle

Il te balance une erreur comme quoi ça vient de ton antivirus lors de l'installation ? Si oui : voir mes posts sur la page précédente !  :;):

----------


## Marco39

Au début oui mais maintenant il plante et faut repartir a zéro. J'ai lu tout les posts. Comment a tu fait une sauvegarde pour pas tout perdre? Jamais vu un bordel pareil pour dl un jeux..

----------


## kenji rip

Ouais c'est un bordel sans nom à installer ce jeu, il te faut en fait plus de 200Go de libre sur le dd contrairement aux 130 annoncés...

----------


## Marco39

J ai 500 de dispo sur le hdd. Si je trouve pas a l intall je me le fait rembourser c est domage....pas de problème avec les jeux steam vr. Allez je relance pour la 15 fois. Merci en tout cas

----------


## nodulle

> Au début oui mais maintenant il plante et faut repartir a zéro. J'ai lu tout les posts. Comment a tu fait une sauvegarde pour pas tout perdre? Jamais vu un bordel pareil pour dl un jeux..


Dans l'emplacement de ta bibliothèque Oculus (ex : D:\Oculus), tu as plusieurs dossiers (Download, Software, Staging, etc...), les jeux installés sont dans Software et les jeux en cours de téléchargement sont dans Staging (tous les fichiers sont créés et leurs espace alloués sur le disque dès le début du téléchargement), le dossier Download est un répertoire de travail de fichier temporaire (les fichiers sont téléchargé par bloc). Pour sauvegarder les données téléchargées il faut copier le dossier "sanzaru-games-inc-wrath" (correspondant au jeu) du répertoire Staging. Puis avant de re lancer le téléchargement tu re-copie le dossier dans staging, Oculus vérifie les fichiers et télécharge ceux qui manque (ce qui peut prendre un peu de temps vu qu'il y a 130 go).

----------


## Marco39

Merci je test alors mon app oculus et sur mon ssd et je veut le mettre sur mon hdd (mon jeux) cela ne pause pas de problème? Mon ssd est blindé. Pour le moment le telechargement tiens on peut faire plusieurs fois la manipulation?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Donc tu le copie de downloading pour le mettre dans staging? Je suis un peu nul en informatique lol.

----------


## nodulle

Comme pour Steam, tu peux créer plusieurs emplacements de bibliothèque. Il te suffit d'aller dans les paramètres -> Général -> Emplacements de bibliothèque. Lors de l'installation d'un jeu, il est automatiquement installé sur l'emplacement par défaut, l'option est disponible en cliquant sur le bouton "..." d'un emplacement de bibliothèque.




> Donc tu le copie de downloading pour le mettre dans staging? Je suis un peu nul en informatique lol.


Non pas du tout, le dossier Download est un dossier de travail de fichier temporaire utilisé en interne par l'appli Oculus, il ne faut pas s'en occuper. Ce qui est en cours de téléchargement est dans Staging, tu en fait une copie ailleurs sur ton disque (avant qu'il ait fini de télécharger).

----------


## Marco39

Oui ca c est réglé. Merci a toi de ton aide . En plus j ai pas une super conection internet . J espère pouvoir l installer .

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Donc je copie et je le place dans n importe quelle dossier créer avant une nouvelle tentative?

----------


## nodulle

> Donc je copie et je le place dans n importe quelle dossier créer avant une nouvelle tentative?


Bon, on va reprendre étape par étape pour que ce soit bien clair :  ::):  en considérant que ta bibliothèque est défini à l'emplacement "D:\Oculus"

1) tu lances le téléchargement du jeu
2) tu attends que le téléchargement arrive vers la fin à 99%
3) tu mets en pause le téléchargement
4) dans l'explorateur de fichier, tu vas dans le répertoire "D:\Oculus\Staging"
5) tu copies le dossier "sanzaru-games-inc-wrath"
6) tu vas à la racine de ton disque "D:" pour y coller le dossier "sanzaru-games-inc-wrath"
7) tu re-lances le téléchargement

Si l'installation plante :
8) tu vas à la racine de ton disque "D:" pour y copier le dossier "sanzaru-games-inc-wrath"
9) tu vas dans le répertoire "D:\Oculus\Staging" pour y coller le dossier "sanzaru-games-inc-wrath"
10) tu redémarres ta machine
11) tu désactives ton antivirus
12) tu lances l'application Oculus
13) tu vas dans paramètre -> Bêta
14) tu cliques sur "Redémarrer Oculus"
15) tu re-lances l'installation du jeu
16) là il doit vérifier tous les fichiers du jeu pour savoir ce qu'il faut télécharger (ça va donc prendre un peu de temps) et continuer le téléchargement et installer


Si l'installation se passe bien :
Félicitations tu peux maintenant jouer au jeu !


Note : vérifie que la mise en pause du téléchargement du jeu ne supprime pas le jeu (ce qui m'arrivait) en vérifiant que le dossier "sanzaru-games-inc-wrath" est toujours présent dans "D:\Oculus\Staging" une fois la pause faite. Bien entendu la vérification est à faire au tout début du téléchargement.

Si la mise en pause fait supprimer le dossier "sanzaru-games-inc-wrath" dans Stagging :
A l'étape 3, au lieu de mettre en pause le jeu, tu vas dans Paramètre -> Général -> Limite de la bande passante , et tu sélectionnes la plus petite valeur (soit 32ko/s)

----------


## Marco39

Ok merci je te tiens o jus.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Je ne sais pas si tu as débuté la VR avec Alyx mais si tu t'attends à un niveau de production équivalent pour le reste des jeux tu vas forcément être déçu. La majorité de la production va te paraître un peu fade à coté.


J'ai commencé le jeu, j'ai fait les deux premiers donjons (donc toujours dans le "tuto" on va dire). Je trouve ças pas mal pour le moment voire impressionnant à certains moments.

Les combats me semblent un peu en dessous de ce que j'ai pu voir dans d'autres titres. Est-ce que certaines armes plus lourds que l'épée de base ont une inertie qui évite d'avoir l'impression de porter une arme en plastique ?

J'avais vu cette inertie dans un autre jeu, peut-être Until You Fall, que j'avais pas trouvé terrible. Mais rien qu'une petite inertie sur une arme ça fait déjà son petit effet niveau maniabilité et immersion.

Le coup de l'arme qui bloque et qui se plante dans Blade & Sorcery aussi (également dans alyx avec la gestion des collisions), ça rend pas mal du tout. Dans Asgard's Wrath, l'arme n'a aucun poids et passe à travers la majorité des éléments, ce qui est un peu triste.

----------


## Marco39

Merci ton astuce marche. Tu ma bien expliqué en plus. Je fait des sauvegarde toute les heures cela ma sauver pas mal de coupure internet en ce moment.

----------


## nodulle

> Les combats me semblent un peu en dessous de ce que j'ai pu voir dans d'autres titres. Est-ce que certaines armes plus lourds que l'épée de base ont une inertie qui évite d'avoir l'impression de porter une arme en plastique ?


Non les armes n'ont pas d'inertie (ou alors j'ai pas fait attention, je reste sur les armes du héro  ::P: ). Mais moi ça ne me choque pas.


Question, dans certains niveaux il y a des objets à trouver/ramasser en tant que divinité (je ne me souviens plus du nom exact). Sauf qu'il y en a qui sont vachement loin donc impossible à attraper. J'ai loupé quelque chose ? Il y a une astuce ? On débloque une pince à un moment ?

----------


## septicflesh

Comme expliqué a nodule en mp, j'ai acheté le jeu...j'ai fait toutes les étapes et toujours pareil antivirus qui bloque l'installe alors que j'ai tout désactivé j'ai même suivi d'autre tuto en plus avec des ligne de commande a rentrer dans le powershell de windows mais rien n'y fait...
J'estime que j'ai passé assez de temps a comprendre.. et je n'ai pas envie non plus de corrompre mes autres jeux installés car un jeu fou la merde...vu le nombre de post sur reddit et autre forum ça m’étonne que les devs du jeu n'ont encore rien fait ..
Bref j'ai refund..

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

J'y joue de temps en temps, par petites sessions, en jouant avec mouvements continus pour m'habituer (je fais Alyx en mode Dash). je viens de finir le combat contre le premier boss.

C'est pas mal du tout, les environnements, les musiques, les doublages toussa.

Quelques couacs dans le gameplay : le système d'armure runique fait râler beaucoup de joueurs… Dont moi, mais maintenant que je commence à mieux connaître les attaques des ennemis je me débrouille mieux et c'est moins frustrant, même si ça oblige à être passif tout le début du combat puisque l'ennemi est invulnérable tant qu'il a encore son armure.

Y aussi le coup de l'épée qu'on peut lancer en boucle : plus puissant que la hache de lancer qu'on trouve en seconde arme ! En plus y a aucun cooldown, donc on peut vraiment envoyer une furie de lames sur les adversaires, en plus on est à l'abri des coups et en plus ça semble les freiner parfois dans leurs mouvements… Apparemment les développeurs sont au courant mais n'ont pas trouvé de solution satisfaisante pour corriger ça ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

Du coup si on veut s'amuser faut pas trop abuser de ce système et opter pour un style de combat un peu plus dynamique et équilibré.

Ah et puis aussi, pendant plusieurs jours j'ai vendu tous mes objets de mon inventaire au lieu de les mettre dans le coffre car j'appuyais sur le mauvais bouton. J'ai perdu des jours et des jours de ressources à cause de ça  :Emo:

----------

